# Alicia and the Zoo Crew 2009



## JadeIcing (Jan 2, 2009)

Last years blog:

Alicia and the Zoo Crew 2008

Previous Blogs:

Alicia and the Zoo Crew 2006

Alicia and the Zoo Crew 2007 Part 1

Alicia and the Zoo Crew 2007 Part 2

Posting all this so that it makes sense. 

TinysMom* wrote: *


> JadeIcing* wrote: *
> 
> 
> > The whole thing with Elvis is to much.
> ...


JadeIcing* wrote: *


> I couldn't agree more. Only two of our bunnies did we go looking for. Ringo and Dallas. Neither one turned out how we planned.
> 
> There is Alot of changes we have planned for our home and our lives. As I was telling Peg we want to foster again! We are ready! It was painful having Halo come back only for him to be PTS. It broke something inside me. I can't explain it. I lost my faith in people like I never had before. I was angry and confused. One thing is that Elvis will have a shot with everyone who comes here!
> 
> I am happy about what we will be under taking. It's a new start for all of us in this house.


mouse_chalk* wrote: *


> That's so great that you're going to foster again!
> 
> It's something I really admire. I would dearly love to do it but I'm really not sure I could cope with saying goodbye, I get attached far too easily. I think it's a very selfless thing to do....
> 
> Happy New Year to you and all the buns!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 2, 2009)

I would share all the changes but some of them are personal to me and my husband so I won't. 

One is that we will be fostering again. We miss it! We honestly love doing it. We get to help bunnies and experience a wide range of breeds, personalities and of course love. We love everyone of our fosters. They are never forgoton that is why they have there own page on my site! Zoo Crew Fosters! I just sent an email off to my last fosters new mom. Hopefully I hear back.

Another is we our not going to force Elvis to find a friend if it happens it happens.


----------



## polly (Jan 2, 2009)

I am sure Elvis will get a friend soon maybe you will find a chin nethie somewhere


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 2, 2009)

*That would be awesome! As I have said it is all up to him.*

*polly wrote: *


> I am sure Elvis will get a friend soon maybe you will find a chin nethie somewhere


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 2, 2009)

I will post later but I heard back from my old fosters new mom!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 2, 2009)

If you can foster


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 3, 2009)

:hello :wave:

I'm just subscribing to your new blog, to make sure I don't miss out on any Dallas-y goodness lol! 

I'm so happy for you fostering again. I know you will make an amazing difference to the lives of the little bunners in your care :hug:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks means a lot that people have faith in us.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2009)

So I thought I would mention one thing we are doing is not a yearly resolution but a monthly one.

I will be writting an intro for each animal.


----------



## MyRabbits (Jan 4, 2009)

How wonderful that you will be fostering! There are so many bunnies out there who I am sure would love to have a temporary home with you and the opportunity to heal from past poor experiences! 

We have never fostered, but I did volunteer to with our local House Rabbit Society chapter. We never heard anything back. Since then I saw a video of some of the larger set-ups that people have made for multiple fostering situations and felt rather inferior that we couldn't offer anything quite so fancy. 

Who will you get your foster bunnies from? How long do you find that you usually keep them before they are ready and able to go to a new home and an appropriate new home opens up? How do you balance them with your other bunnies? Do you find that it is pretty easy to integrate them or that sometimes you have to keep them separate? Do all your current bunnies get along, or do you keep them in a couple of separate groupings?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2009)

*MyRabbits wrote: *


> How wonderful that you will be fostering! There are so many bunnies out there who I am sure would love to have a temporary home with you and the opportunity to heal from past poor experiences!
> 
> We have never fostered, but I did volunteer to with our local House Rabbit Society chapter. We never heard anything back. Since then I saw a video of some of the larger set-ups that people have made for multiple fostering situations and felt rather inferior that we couldn't offer anything quite so fancy.
> 
> Who will you get your foster bunnies from? How long do you find that you usually keep them before they are ready and able to go to a new home and an appropriate new home opens up? How do you balance them with your other bunnies? Do you find that it is pretty easy to integrate them or that sometimes you have to keep them separate? Do all your current bunnies get along, or do you keep them in a couple of separate groupings?



Thanks. We love everyone of our fosters. It hurts when they go but great to know they are with their families.

Honestly I don't give my fosters as much. I give them them the needed and lots of love. I don't give them hours on end out time, or extra treats or to much of anything. I don't know what their next home will be like so don't want them to want to much.

I get them from 3Bunnies. I volunteer with them since 06-07. My fosters range from 2weeks to 6mnths. Depends the needs of the bunnies. I tend to get bunnies who have social or medical help. Ummm I don't know I just do it. I don't think. Just do. Umm fosters are not allowed in the bedroom. If they go in there we wont let them go. I have a trio and the rest are singles. I will be posting set up pic soon.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2009)

I took videos of me doing nail clippings! I have to see how they came out, and make sure I didn't curse. :shock:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 5, 2009)

[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/7vU4BWKcqtY[/flash]

[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/vzuG0bgKm-0[/flash]

[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/l-_7xDW9DOo[/flash]

[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/YlRoH9GGCtM[/flash]

[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/7SRkcmih8qk[/flash]

[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/mP6uWsxWruQ[/flash]

[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/K96sEx3ZJ_Y[/flash]

[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/m18jYWALKV4[/flash]

[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/5G367c-CGBQ[/flash]

[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/v7f_mxmAwHE[/flash]

[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/R6WHFsdRIFk[/flash]


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 5, 2009)

I just put this in my blog, but those videos inspired me to FINALLY cut nails myself and I did it just fine! So thank you so much! 

Love Elvis' 'my bunny is just spotless!' that made me giggle


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 5, 2009)

Just HAD to put my 9,999th post in here....in honor of Samantha who I adored.

I love your bunnies Ali - and I really appreciate your friendship & encouragement.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 5, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Just HAD to put my 9,999th post in here....in honor of Samantha who I adored.
> 
> I love your bunnies Ali - and I really appreciate your friendship & encouragement.



Thanks Peg. 

I know you do. Anytime. As I have said everything happens for a reason. Everything shapes who we are.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 5, 2009)

k it must be my foxfire taht is haveing the problem, so i have it up on IE and can watch them now


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 5, 2009)

oh and the sun was in his face and i couldnt see the tongue so i think you need to do more videos of him and that tongue of his,lol


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 5, 2009)

Nutso stalker!


----------



## Haley (Jan 5, 2009)

Love the videos (and have I mentioned I want Chibi?!). Did you add them to the Library?

How are Ringo and Apple doing? I loved the vids of them together!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 5, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> oh and the sun was in his face and i couldnt see the tongue so i think you need to do more videos of him and that tongue of his,lol


Lol, I said that she needed to put more of Dallas in as well, and have him wave at me!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 5, 2009)

Haley wrote:


> Love the videos (and have I mentioned I want Chibi?!). Did you add them to the Library?
> 
> How are Ringo and Apple doing? I loved the vids of them together!



No you didn't mention that. Stay away from my little nethie. No I have not put them there.

Dingo and Apple are doing great.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 5, 2009)

mouse_chalk wrote:


> *Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *
> 
> 
> > oh and the sun was in his face and i couldnt see the tongue so i think you need to do more videos of him and that tongue of his,lol
> ...



Nutso stalker 2.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 6, 2009)

So I thought it would be funny...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 6, 2009)

I was made Great Team Hero for the month. In other words employee of the month.


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 6, 2009)

> One is that we will be fostering again.



I have to say that fostering must be one of the most rewarding, yet at times emotionally draining, things a person can do. It takes someone with an enormous amount of love to do so...and I so admire you guys for doing this. :hearts:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 7, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I was made Great Team Hero for the month. In other words employee of the month.


Congratulations! :highfive:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 7, 2009)

congrats on Employee of the month:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks guys. 

plus....

Need some thoughts from others 

Guys may not want to look at that.


----------



## polly (Jan 9, 2009)

CHibi pics please :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 9, 2009)

Where is my Chin nethie?


----------



## polly (Jan 9, 2009)

Here is Mimi for you. I did do a post earlier but i deleted it cause I am kinda worried about her but maybe if you send her lots of kisses she will make it through (she is really bony ) tomorrow she is getting her own hutch in the girls shed which has the heater on cause Aylas bunny had babies on tuesday so hopefully we will get her fighting fit and you can follow her through like your own chin but without the feed bills 

*Hi Alicia my name is Mimi and I am Mimzy's daughter. I was the only baby to survive in my litter and so miffy brought me up. I am very like my real mum though very quiet and cuddly. but it could be cause i dont feel to good and may be more cheeky when I get older!*

*this is me when I was 3 weeks old*







*And this is me last week I am now about 14 weeks old. I am snuggling on mums side of the couch then mum put us all up high for pics. *

*



*








*I hope you like me sending you lots of little chin nethie kisses xxxxxxxxx Mimi *


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 9, 2009)

Forget like you I want you.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 10, 2009)

A dutch Princess Speaks


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 10, 2009)

Ali that is SO cute! And SO true lol!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 11, 2009)

This has nothing to do with the bunnies and more to do with my personal feelings.

This is something I have statement is something I have seen a lot of since the end of the year:

The combined total of at least 465 U.S. deaths in both Iraq and Afghanistan for 2008.

I am a strong believer in honoring our soldiers. In giving them the respect they deserve.Thing is I want them home. I don't need to know a soldier personallyI just want them home and safe.

Pray for the soldiers that all of them make it homesafe. Pray for the families who lost a son, brother, husband, a father, friend, adaughter, a sister, a wife, and a mother.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 11, 2009)

Polly I will try and get some better pictures of Chibi for you today. Any one else have a request?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 11, 2009)

Added a picture to it.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 11, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Polly I will try and get some better pictures of Chibi for you today. Any one else have a request?


Erm...


DALLAS!!!!!!! Dallas videos, Dallas pictures..... lots of Dallas! :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 11, 2009)

Well that is easy since they are together.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 11, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Polly I will try and get some better pictures of Chibi for you today. Any one else have a request?
> ...


Ali that is a silly question with Jenn and I on here,lol


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 11, 2009)

*:shock::?*

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *JadeIcing wrote: *
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 12, 2009)

YAY! We have DALLAS PICS!!!! inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


I have had a really crappy day today. Been so dizzy I could barely stand, hardly been able to see properly, had a huge row with Steve and then I come and see these pics.... Thank you, they have really cheered me up 

They make such a cute but grumpy trio, ears all back. all looking at you like 'OI! What are we doing here?!' Do you make them pose like that or do they just line up?!

:yahoo:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 12, 2009)

*Uh happy?*

I am glad I could cheer you up.

Most times they do it themselves. Sometimes we line them up.

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> YAY! We have DALLAS PICS!!!! inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:
> 
> 
> I have had a really crappy day today. Been so dizzy I could barely stand, hardly been able to see properly, had a huge row with Steve and then I come and see these pics.... Thank you, they have really cheered me up
> ...


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 12, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Oh My Freaking god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just love his tongue it is always out!!!!!!!! I need to know when you r going to be in my area with him? I need to meet him in person so i can stop stalking from a distance,lol


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 12, 2009)

I am training Brayden early, first pic is him on the computer, and the one below is him stalking Dallas. I am training him early,lol.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 12, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Polly I will try and get some better pictures of Chibi for you today. Any one else have a request?


Wyatt is my favorite!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 12, 2009)

*I don't think we will be traveling down.*

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh My Freaking god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just love his tongue it is always out!!!!!!!! I need to know when you r going to be in my area with him? I need to meet him in person so i can stop stalking from a distance,lol


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 12, 2009)

*:shock:Oh now that is just twisted.*

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> I am training Brayden early, first pic is him on the computer, and the one below is him stalking Dallas. I am training him early,lol.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 12, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Polly I will try and get some better pictures of Chibi for you today. Any one else have a request?
> ...



I got Wyatt!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 13, 2009)

Those ears and scruffy mane are just tha bomb!!!! I'm telling you, he needs a little hoster and pistol. hehe

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 13, 2009)

Lol I am not spending money on that.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 15, 2009)

Teresa starting Stasis


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 16, 2009)

I've just watched all of Elvis's videos, I can't believe I missed them before! 

I love how he's so happy on the bed (or sofa?)- mine hate it and would just pee everywhere lol!

Elvis binkies are so cute


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 16, 2009)

Sofa.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 16, 2009)

So I thougt I would put this here!

JadeIcing* wrote: *


> January
> 9th
> Ringo's 4th Birthday
> 14th
> ...


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 16, 2009)

[align=center]*HAPPY GOTCHA DAY ELVIS!!! :biggrin2:







*[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 16, 2009)

:biggrin2:Thank you!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 25, 2009)

Someone Has A Surprise...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 27, 2009)

You've Got BunMail 

Ok so it may sound stupid


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey Ali, this blog is all words.... We need more pictures! :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 28, 2009)

You have seen the pictures.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 2, 2009)

Big Bunnies Side By Side 

New Cages 

2nd Foster is Here


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 10, 2009)

A new schedule for a busy lady


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 12, 2009)

So I thought I would share a few pictures of Pablo.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 12, 2009)

Had To Share 
Foster Pablo Video


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 12, 2009)

More Quik Sharing 
Apple


----------



## Becca (Feb 16, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwhh - I LOVE PABLO!!

He has joined Elvis on my bunny nappping list


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 16, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> Awwwwwwwwwhh - I LOVE PABLO!!
> 
> He has joined Elvis on my bunny nappping list



Lol I need people to file a form out if they plan on bunny napping my bunnies.


----------



## Becca (Feb 16, 2009)

Haha!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 16, 2009)

BunnyNapping Application


----------



## Becca (Feb 16, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> BunnyNapping Application



Done


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 16, 2009)

I have that one linked from my myspace linkedhere. Hehe.I think I need to nag the person who made it soshe can add my other bunnies.


----------



## Becca (Feb 16, 2009)

Awwrrh who made that? Its super sweet!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 21, 2009)

Working on cages again!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 21, 2009)

I got Corel PaintShop Pro Photp X2 for $50!


----------



## Becca (Feb 25, 2009)

This blog has been mentioned in Today on Ro


x


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks I have been so busy.


----------



## Becca (Feb 26, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Thanks I have been so busy.


Don't worry  I know people have other things to do, just thought I would bump up a few blogs,


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 27, 2009)

Good job. I am of today so I should be able to get an update in.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 27, 2009)

I got Paint Shop Pro Photo X2! 

Ok so update time!

Ringo: Is good so good I got a video of him "playing" with his friend.

Connor: Is his normal self. Nothing new to report there.

Teresa: Is loving her boxes and had a little play date with someone.

Dallas: Is a silly bunny who likes to launch himself down on to the other two boys.

Elvis: Is doing a lot less chewing in the living room.

Wyatt: Sheesh where do I start with this guy. First for two days he refused pellets. Not a nibble. (Did I mention it was a brand he has eaten but not his fave.) So I go to get his usual. Well the store had the Oxbow organic on sale so figured I would try it. He is chowing down on them. I may start feeding the to Ringo. Ok so now that Elvis is in the living room Wyatt has undertaken the escape artist role between 3am-6am. 

Chibi: Is Chibi. I swear once he knew he was staying he dropped me like a hot potato. 

Apple: Is still a little princess.

Fosters:

Cheerio moved on to another foster home to leave me open for the shelters closing.

Pablo has come around with me but no one else. Took him to my in laws to see how he would do. He didn't let them touch and randomly ran over to my sister in law and bit her. I have had people over (bunny people) and he sat far back in the corner watching them.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 27, 2009)

Tucker he is the one that came in with Pablo.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 2, 2009)

A dear friend from the rescue joined! So please stop by and say hi! Introductions


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 8, 2009)

Pablo


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 8, 2009)

Teresa


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 8, 2009)

Dallas...


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 9, 2009)

I CAN'T BELIEVE I'VE NOT HAD AN EMAIL ABOUT THIS BLOG!!!!!!

OMG PABLO!

OMG TERESA!


OMG *MY *DALLAS!! *LOOK AT HIM!!!!!!


anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:anic:


*Too..... much..... cuteness....... Must..... steal..... bunnies!!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 9, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Dallas...


OMG he looks like a drowned rat,lol. I will still take him


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 9, 2009)

No one is going anywhere!


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 10, 2009)

Haha what did you do to poor Dallas? He's all...moopy lookin'. Yeah I have no idea what I meant by moopy either, but it felt good to say it. 

How is MY little man lately? You know which one I am refering to.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 10, 2009)

He is ok but we both think that the up and down weather has him not feeling a hundred percent.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 11, 2009)

So many friends are going through alot of difficult situtions and I want to be there foe them. Thing is my life is kicking my butt too. 

Start with work. They would love to promote me but currently no postions available with the economy we are more or less at a hiring freeze. I am doing double if not triple my work load I don't get paid much at all. I can't stop what I do because if I do it will look like I don't care anymore. Yea so I am between a rock and a hard place. 

Family being my other issue. My bio dads family has deceided that it is time to make a reapearence in my life. There is a reason why I cut them out. 

I am getting to close to Pablo but I shouldn't keep him. Thing is he only accepts me, and only if I don't attempt to touch him. We are trying to get him to accept Rob but Pablo is a feisty guy despite being scared.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 11, 2009)

Hugs to you, so sorry it is pouring with stuff in your life.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 11, 2009)

Yea did I mention I am home sick dealing with this? Or that I just argued with Rob? Why do men need a detailed list of what needs to be done? If it is not on the list they don't do it! My life is darling right now.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh the man thing, i love it and completely know what you mean. Did you know that if i dont feed and water the dogs no one does cause i guess on the weekends they dont need to eat?


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 11, 2009)

Or the dog needs a bath....


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 11, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Yea did I mention I am home sick dealing with this? Or that I just argued with Rob? Why do men need a detailed list of what needs to be done? If it is not on the list they don't do it! My life is darling right now.



:hug:

I'm sorry things suck for you right now!

I totally know what you mean about men and lists. Steve doesn't do stuff unless it's pointed out to him- 'I didn't know I had to sweep the stairs- you didn't tell me it needed doing' - 'well did you not notice that it's COVERED with hay and dust??'

Men indeed! :grumpy:


I hope you feel better soon hun!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 11, 2009)

Ali, sorry to hear about all the stuff going on in your life at the moment.

Ican totally agree with the "Man" thing. What peeves me off the most is having to ask a dozen times for him to do something.

The pictures are great. Gosh Dalas looks so small. How big is he?

Susan


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 11, 2009)

SOOOSKA wrote:


> Ali, sorry to hear about all the stuff going on in your life at the moment.
> 
> IÂ can totally agree with the "Man" thing. What peeves me off the most is having to ask a dozen times for him to do something.
> 
> ...



Thank you. 

Men are odd. 

Dallas weighs 3lbs. He is alittle guy just looks big.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 11, 2009)

3 lbs, easily be able to fit in a small purse...hhhmmmmmm

Sooty was 8 lbs so Dallas is probably less then half the size of Sooty, wow he looks much bigger to me


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 11, 2009)

I have had Dallas in a purse.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 11, 2009)

I love the Teresa tummy shots!!!

(but this blog needs more Wyatt!)


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 15, 2009)

Picture Updates


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 15, 2009)

HA HA HA Dallas in a purse,lol, not in any of my purses i carry little purses, but i would buy a special one to take him in.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 15, 2009)

Ringo is 4 years and 2mnths. (He was about 6mnths when we got him.)

Connor was 5wks when we got him. He is 3 years and 4mnths.

Teresa was anywhere from 9mnths to a year? So she maybe 4-5 years old?

Dallas just turned 3 last year. Its the 9th or 11th. It is the day before or after my parents ani.

Elvis was about 6mnths when I got him. He is 2yrs 7mnths.

Wyatt will be 3 August 9th which reminds that Dallas and him I joked both had b-days on the 9th. So that makes Dallas the 9th. Also JUST noticed it put Wyatt and Elvis at the exact same age.

Chibi was 3 or 4 when I got him in Dec 07. So he is 4 or 5.

Apple turned two Nov 21st. So she is 2 years 4mnths old.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 21, 2009)

So I have ear infections spreading to my throat. :nerves1Big horse pills. Ears hurt, throat hurts off balance. Yea not good.


----------



## Numbat (Mar 22, 2009)

Aww, hope you feel better soon! :hug2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 30, 2009)

From these site I want to buy a few things...

3 Bunnies Store 1 

3 bunnies Store 2 

[ame=http://www.cafepress.com/3bunnies.20278371]Item 1[/ame] 

[ame=http://www.cafepress.com/3bunnies.223552021]Item 2[/ame] 

[ame=http://www.cafepress.com/3bunnies.223541515]Item 3[/ame] 

[ame=http://www.cafepress.com/3bunniesandmore.57128257]Item 4[/ame]


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 16, 2009)

A Couple of Cute Pictures


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 18, 2009)

New Foster Here (W/Pics)


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 28, 2009)

Pablo's Petfinder Page

I wrote that.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 3, 2009)

Huston we might have bonding (PICS) 

Pablo was adopted yesterday.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 9, 2009)

ScrapBooking


----------



## JadeIcing (May 23, 2009)

My Moms Surprise


----------



## JadeIcing (May 25, 2009)

Next PhotoPhile contest Brought this to mind...


----------



## JadeIcing (May 25, 2009)

Fortune cookie message I loved...

We can't help everyone. But Everyone can help someone.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 25, 2009)

ha ha i love it


----------



## delusional (May 25, 2009)

I know this has been a long time coming, so I hope it was worth the wait for you! 

[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (May 25, 2009)

*OMG!OMG!OMG!OMG! IT IS BEYOND AWESOME!!!*

*delusional wrote: *


> I know this has been a long time coming, so I hope it was worth the wait for you!
> 
> 
> [align=center]
> ...


----------



## delusional (May 25, 2009)

Glad you're happy with it! Hopefully it won't take me quite so long to get around to doing the next one. :rollseyes


----------



## angelh (May 25, 2009)

Wow.... can you do one for me? Pwetty pwease? *big hopeful eyes*


----------



## JadeIcing (May 25, 2009)

delusional wrote:


> Glad you're happy with it! Hopefully it won't take me quite so long to get around to doing the next one. :rollseyes



The new trio? In did you see that Elvis and Teresa bonded...


----------



## delusional (May 25, 2009)

Haha! Is that a not-so-subtle hint?


----------



## JadeIcing (May 25, 2009)

delusional wrote:


> Haha! Is that a not-so-subtle hint?



Yes! LOL! By the way it is up on my site.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 25, 2009)

that pic is great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 25, 2009)

It's GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 25, 2009)

All mine!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 25, 2009)

That is fantastic!That is a great picture.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 25, 2009)

The others she has made me!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 30, 2009)

In Memory Of My Sam


----------



## cheryl (May 30, 2009)

Oh my Alicia....those drawing's of your bunnies are just priceless and very adorable...you are so very lucky!.....i especially love the one of Apple....she is such a little miracle and a very special little girl


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 8, 2009)

Apple Spay Booked


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 11, 2009)

Ali have I ever told you, your bunnies are so dang cute? Well they are.


----------



## delusional (Jun 11, 2009)

Whee.. here's the next one. 

[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 11, 2009)

OMG that picture is awesome. Becca you are so talented.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 11, 2009)

That is beyond...omg...

delusional wrote:


> Whee.. here's the next one.
> 
> [align=center]
> 
> ...


:shock::shock:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 11, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Ali have I ever told you, your bunnies are so dang cute? Well they are.


Thanks. I think so too.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 12, 2009)

Your drawings are amazing!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 12, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Your drawings are amazing!


Aren't they??


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 20, 2009)

Should have another foster Saturday 

All I want to say is I love my animals and will do the best I can by them. I also love my fosters and won't treat them like they mean less than my own animals.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 21, 2009)

I have weird naming habit...I can not have any animals livinging in
my house at the same time with the same starting letter. 

List of past names....

A-AKASHA MAHERET
B-BO THE SNACK 
C-CONNOR GRAYSON
D-DALLAS JINX JONES/\DEMON MONKEY BIRD*
E-ELVIS AARON
F-
G- Gwyneth Apple Hoshi
H-
I-
J-JACKIE JAX
K-KINGSLEY MERLIN
L-LOGAN JAKE/\LONELY THE HAMSTER*
M- MASON ALEXANDER*/\MOLLY MARIE*
N-
O-
P-
Q-
R-RINGO STARR
S-SAMUEL ELIJAH /\ SAMANTHA JANE*
T-TERESA MEKARE
U-
V-
W-WYATT EARP
X-
Y-
Z-
* D=Deceased


----------



## Boz (Jun 21, 2009)

Awww! hehe well that leaves room for...

1..2...

...6..7...

...9....

12 more!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 22, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I have weird naming habit...I can not have any animals livinging in
> my house at the same time with the same starting letter.


Good idea, I was cleaning Thumpers cage and I started yelling "Titan er Thumper stop that"


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 23, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I have weird naming habit...I can not have any animals livinging in
> ...


Lol we still mix up names. My mom said that just comes with having kids.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 23, 2009)

Apple Home From Spay!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 23, 2009)

*Boz wrote: *


> Awww! hehe well that leaves room for...
> 
> 1..2...
> 
> ...


:shock:NO


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 23, 2009)

New Phone


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 27, 2009)

No power several hours


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 23, 2009)

Depending how I feel I may do a massive update on everyone after work.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 23, 2009)

can't wait


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 24, 2009)

:biggrin2:



:hugsquish:



:sofa:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 26, 2009)

So honestly don't feel like posting much posting words.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## paul2641 (Jul 26, 2009)

You wouldn't mind if one or two of those buns went missing would you?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 26, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> You wouldn't mind if one or two of those buns went missing would you?


Yes I would mind.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 26, 2009)

I love these two pictures, "begone slave I do not wish to be bothered now"


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 26, 2009)

They did all settle down at the foot of the bed.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 26, 2009)

Bravo on the photo's!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 26, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Bravo on the photo's!


Thanks. I had been up since 4am so put them on around 6am.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice pictures Ali. They look so happy on your bed or is it there bed?.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 26, 2009)

My bed the pen is at the foot of the bed.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 26, 2009)

are you sure tho? It looks like it's their bed


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 26, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> are you sure tho? It looks like it's their bed


Maybe!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 26, 2009)

Merlin The Miracle Pig


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 27, 2009)

Please, please, please...... PLEASE can I have Dallas??!!!!! 

:faint:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 27, 2009)

Um no.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 27, 2009)

Don't you know?

Dallas belongs in TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 27, 2009)

No!


----------



## CKGS (Jul 27, 2009)

I think he belongs in Kentucky with his much younger girlfriend, Kate. Lol.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 27, 2009)

He can't leave his boys behind.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 27, 2009)

True, maybe they can have a 'secret' rendevous a few times a year.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 27, 2009)

*CKGS wrote: *


> True, maybe they can have a 'secret' rendevous a few times a year.


That could be a possibility.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 27, 2009)

Place Saver


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice picture Ali.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 4, 2009)

I agree, nice picture!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 9, 2009)

This is Brittany, she is are 16 year old pekingese girl. She is slowing down and it makes me very sad to think we may not have much time left with her. 








Took this yesterday.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 9, 2009)

oh wow - she is so pretty! I love the picture you got of her....


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 9, 2009)

Going to have it printed.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 9, 2009)

very nice pic, good choice to have framed too


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 9, 2009)

August 22nd will be three years on the forum.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 16, 2009)

I need more Chibi pics


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 17, 2009)

Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 17, 2009)

Bailee's Stay at the Zoo Crew


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 17, 2009)

Current Cage for Trio and Wyatt. Trio on the bottom. Wyatt on top.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 17, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> August 22nd will be three years on the forum.



Really? Its been that long?



Seems so hard to believe its been that long..but it sure is great having you here.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 17, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > August 22nd will be three years on the forum.
> ...



I became a mod shortly after. 

2 years 6 months5 days ago I became a mod. :shock:9 months 2 days ago became a sr mod.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 17, 2009)

Surfer bottom, Apple middle, Bailee top.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 18, 2009)

Zoo Crew Cages Through The Ages


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 19, 2009)

Filled another photobucket account. 

In Sept my mom is going to Florida for a week. Guess who gets to sit the animals...

3 dogs, 2 rabbits, and possibly the evil bird. :nerves1


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 20, 2009)

So now do I get photo's of Chibi my new favorite Zoo Crew Bunny?


----------



## Becca (Aug 20, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> So now do I get photo's of Chibi my new favorite Zoo Crew Bunny?


I second that 

And 3 years! Wow thats good!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 20, 2009)

Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote:


> So now do I get photo's of Chibi my new favorite Zoo Crew Bunny?



You get pictures when I get out of work.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 20, 2009)

Becca wrote:


> *Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *
> 
> 
> > So now do I get photo's of Chibi my new favorite Zoo Crew Bunny?
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 20, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote:
> 
> 
> > So now do I get photo's of Chibi my new favorite Zoo Crew Bunny?
> ...


:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 20, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote:
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 20, 2009)

On my back...


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 20, 2009)

Chibi big jump...


























Dallas praying he makes it...


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 20, 2009)

Connor and his habit... We are trying to get him help...


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 21, 2009)

My favorite


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 21, 2009)

Glad you enjoyed.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 22, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote:*


>


Ummmm excuse me your dog is trying to be a bully to my Dallas

Dog - "I dont know what Fran see's in you, you are just a toothless bunny"


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 22, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Dallas praying he makes it...


OMG I freaking cracked up with this on and the caption,lol


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 22, 2009)

*Haha! He likes to sit on her. :shock:*

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote:*
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 22, 2009)

*Why thank you.*

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Dallas praying he makes it...
> ...


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 23, 2009)

Chibi-Love :inlove:


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm just now taking a break to look at blogs - and I LOVE the photos - they are so cute.

Its amazing to me to see Rob sitting like that...he's so....SKINNY...(not that its a bad thing). 

Anyway - I love the pics and was glad to see more of your dog...


----------



## Becca (Aug 23, 2009)

*:shock::inlove: 

JadeIcing wrote: *


>


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 23, 2009)

undergunfire wrote:


> Chibi-Love :inlove:



You have had a thing for him since day one.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 23, 2009)

TinysMom wrote:


> I'm just now taking a break to look at blogs - and I LOVE the photos - they are so cute.
> 
> Its amazing to me to see Rob sitting like that...he's so....SKINNY...(not that its a bad thing).
> 
> Anyway - I love the pics and was glad to see more of your dog...



Thank you. I should post the pics I got of the others. 

Rob is a twig. 

Kashi is a doll, such a sweet girl with the bunnies.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 23, 2009)

Thank you Becca. He is a doll isn't he?

Becca wrote:


> *:shock:Â :inlove:
> 
> JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> ...


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 23, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Why thank you.*
> 
> *Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *
> 
> ...



He's praying that he makes it over to ME!!! :biggrin2:


LOVE the new pictures........


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 23, 2009)

Ali, I went thru your whole blog. I didn't get to read everything cause there is alot. But... your bunnies are sooo cute. I want to keep up with your blog. 

 April


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 23, 2009)

Dallas stalker number 2 shows her face. 

mouse_chalk wrote:


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Why thank you.*
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 23, 2009)

SweetSassy wrote:


> Ali,Â Â Â  I went thru your whole blog. I didn't get to read everything cause there is alot. But... your bunnies are sooo cute. Â I want to keep up with your blog.
> 
> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â  April



Thank you! That means a lot!


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 23, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> SweetSassy wrote:
> 
> 
> > Ali, I went thru your whole blog. I didn't get to read everything cause there is alot. But... your bunnies are sooo cute. I want to keep up with your blog.
> ...


Your Welcome!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2009)

Something serious on mymind won't be posting but if I am not chatty cathy that is why.


----------



## Becca (Aug 24, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Thank you Becca. He is a doll isn't he?
> 
> Becca wrote:
> 
> ...



He's gorgeous!!!!!! 

and [hug] xxx


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 24, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Dallas stalker number 2 shows her face.
> 
> mouse_chalk wrote:
> 
> ...


She is not a stalker , she is just misguided,lol :biggrin2:


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 24, 2009)

I like the video. 

I think you said Ringo in the video. I was looking in the blog, is he a head tilt bunny? (If that's the correct name for it. Sorry.) He is soooo cute!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> I like the video.
> 
> I think you said Ringo in the video. I was looking in the blog, is he a head tilt bunny? (If that's the correct name for it. Sorry.) He is soooo cute!!!!


Thanks for liking the vid. 

Yup Ringo! He is one of 3 head-tilt bunnies. I have 2 of my own and 1 foster. Ringo and Apple are mine and Gabriel is my foster.








Ringo black and white dwarf mix. Apple the tort dutch. Gabriel the broken agouti mini-rex.


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 24, 2009)

Awww 

Their all so cute!!! Thanks for the pic. :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Awww
> 
> Their all so cute!!! Thanks for the pic. :biggrin2:


Head-tilt bunnies are our passion.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 24, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *SweetSassy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Awww
> ...


And that's why we love you. One day I hope they can be mine as well. I miss my boy


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2009)

Saturday Playtime

Elvis and Teresa































I am pretty...






*kiss*








Still more to come. Photobucket is being an :censored2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2009)

*I can not picture my life with out them. *

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *SweetSassy wrote: *
> ...


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 24, 2009)

Sounds crazy - but head tilt bunnies ROCK...they have so much love to give and somehow its like they appreciate life so much more as they get on their feet...

Ali is awesome with head tilt bunnies....


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh man the flashy thing!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2009)

Surfer


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2009)

PAY DIRT!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2009)

Pay Dirt 2


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 24, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


>


Awwwww too cute


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2009)

Pay Dirt 3
















Paydirt 4


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 24, 2009)

Beautiful Bunnies


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2009)

Pay Dirt 5






Pay Dirt 6


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Beautiful Bunnies


Thank you!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> >
> ...


It is! :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Sounds crazy - but head tilt bunnies ROCK...they have so much love to give and somehow its like they appreciate life so much more as they get on their feet...
> 
> Ali is awesome with head tilt bunnies....


:blushan:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 24, 2009)

AAHHH Your kids are all so adorable


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2009)

Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote:


> AAHHH Your kids are all so adorable



Thank you I still have more to upload.


----------



## Becca (Aug 24, 2009)

Great pics Ali


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> Great pics Ali


:coolness:Thank you!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 26, 2009)

Gabriels new Cage Possible new cages for most bunnies here.





































_-_

Just cause!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 26, 2009)

Evolution of Wyatt


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 26, 2009)

Gabriel is a Handsome Bunny. I love his coloring.





Edit: Wyatt is a cutie :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 26, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Gabriel is a Handsome Bunny. I love his coloring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin2:Thanks I am proud of my guys.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 27, 2009)

I love the new cage....looks like it will be so much easier to clean than a NIC pen/cage.


----------



## Nyx (Sep 8, 2009)

*Hey Apple - I really like your style in Dumpy's blog. You sound like a gal who really knows herself and is sure of herself. I like that.

When I get my cell phone back - let me text you with plans to get together- I'm thinking of setting up Nyx.com when mom's asleep some night and then having my email be [email protected] - what do you think of that?

Anyway - stay cool gal. You're one bad-%** bunny...glad to see someone else with such style!

Nyx*


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 8, 2009)

Who thinks this needs to be updated! http://comandopando.blogspot.com/


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 8, 2009)

i do


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 10, 2009)

The thing that is really hard, and really amazing, is giving up on being perfect and beginning the work of becoming yourself. 

by Anna Quindlen (1953 - )


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 19, 2009)

So hectic! Things are nuts but should settle soon!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 19, 2009)

Rescued a bunny


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 21, 2009)

Spoiled Brats


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 7, 2009)

Welcome Our Newest Fur Child


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 9, 2009)

Ali it would be nicer if you were a little excited.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 9, 2009)

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> Ali it would be nicer if you were a little excited.



Eh just a flemmie.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 10, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Wabbitdad12 wrote:
> 
> 
> > Ali it would be nicer if you were a little excited.
> ...


:shock:


:what


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 14, 2009)

Bunnies:

Ringo - Is very good. Been free of meds since April. Longest since he started meds since Jan06.

Connor - Is his usual curius self. Some how this bunny always makes me feel better.

Teresa - Is HATING Montana but loving on her man. Poor Elvis is losing fur around his eyes.

Dallas - Is currently digging at the floor. No reason just fun.

Elvis - Is good liking Montana which makes him anger Teresa.

Wyatt - Is his usual grumpy self. Also cannot stand Montana.

Chibi - Is very well no change.Alsocan not stand Montana.

Apple- Is her usual princess self. She has had nointeraction with Montana. We are debating bonding her with someone or someones.She can be nippy.

Montana - Is doing awesome. A littledrunk with her freedom. She is a ball of energy.So smart and so daring.

Dog

Kashi - Is great, getting used to sharing the apartment with Montana.

Guinea Pigs 

Elijah - Is a lazy piggy who doesn't do much

Jake - Is a funny dude who tends to be mellow accept when food is involved.

Merlin - Is my little mircle pig who makes me smile with his will to live.

Reptiles

Bo - Is well

Jax - Is also well


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 14, 2009)

Teresa doesn't share I guess. Glad everyone is doing well.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 14, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Teresa doesn't share I guess. Glad everyone is doing well.


Not anymore.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 20, 2009)

A-AKASHA MAHERET
B-BO THE SNACK 
C-CONNOR GRAYSON
D-DALLAS JINX JONES/DEMON MONKEY BIRD*
E-ELVIS AARON
F-
G- GWYNETH APPLE HOSHI
H- HANNAH CELESTE MONTANA / HONEY GIRL*
J- JACKIE JAX
K- KINSLEY MERLIN
L-LOGAN JAKE/LONELY THE HAMSTER*
M- MASON ALEXANDER*/MOLLY MARIE*
N- NOAH CHIBI ASH
O-
P-
Q-
R-RINGO STARR
S-SAMUEL ELIJAH / SAMANTHA JANE*
T-TERESA MEKARE
U-
V-
W-WYATT HOLLIDAY EARP
X-
Y-
Z-
* D=Deceased


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 21, 2009)

Honey Girl??


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 21, 2009)

undergunfire wrote:


> Honey Girl??



That should have a star next to it.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 21, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> undergunfire wrote:
> 
> 
> > Honey Girl??
> ...





.....I thought you got someone else without telling :shock:!!!!


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 23, 2009)

I've been debating about doing this - because I don't want to embarrass Ali & Rob...but here goes.

After staying at their place for a bit - I want to share that Ali and Rob are BOTH awesome bunny parents and I was really impressed with their love and care of their bunnies.

Handing out food is something they both do together - along with the watering - changing the litter box trays - etc. Rob tends to hand out the hay because it bothers Ali - but other than that - they work together as a team and share the load of caring for the bunnies.

Many people may look at them and think "how can you handle so many bunnies when you both work outside the home?" - but the fact is - they just DO it. 

Many times they'll be sitting there watching tv or on the computer and start talking to the bunnies - even if they're caged. They love to take them out and hold them and those bunnies obviously know they are loved by the way they respond to both Ali and Rob.

It was hard to stay there and not want to steal ALL the rabbits they have. Theresa is just as precious as she looks on the forum....Elvis is awesome. I wanted to steal Dallas for Art...Chibi is so cute as is Connor. I could go on and name all of them - but the fact is - they are all so awesome largely because of the love and care they get.

I'm sharing this mainly so that anyone who ever reads this blog and says, "How can they handle so many rabbits?" - I want you to know that they just do it because it is a priority to them - you can tell from the minute you step into the house that they are a priority because of all their cage/pen space and toys, etc.

Ali - thanks for letting me visit - I really enjoyed watching you guys with your rabbits!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 23, 2009)

:hug:All I can really say.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 23, 2009)

I just can't wait to experience the House Of Zoo Crew Bunnies in May :bunnydance:.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 23, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I just can't wait to experience the House Of Zoo Crew Bunnies in May :bunnydance:.


You really really get to experience it.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 23, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *undergunfire wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I just can't wait to experience the House Of Zoo Crew Bunnies in May :bunnydance:.
> ...



Yep....you are stuck with me for a whole 7 weeks. BUT....you are amazingly awesome for letting me stay with you while I get to fulfill the first step to my dream...which will allow us to have a better life in the future :hug:.

Ahhh....I just can't wait to cuddle my Gabe all day long :hearts.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 23, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *undergunfire wrote: *
> ...


:hug:

Ask Peg he will cuddle all day


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 23, 2009)

AW. What a nice read this was. Thanks for sharing Peg. The Zoo Crew & Slaves included sound fantastic


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 23, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *undergunfire wrote: *
> ...



AHEM.....

*YOUR GABE????*

Oh Amy...I love you - but when it comes to Gabe and you cuddling - here is how I feel about it...

:duel:duel:duel

I think I even brought some of us fur home with me...


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 23, 2009)

:lalalala:


I'm coming packed with a carrier, in case Gabie insists on coming home with me .....
[sup]_* trails off whispering "here bunny bunny bunny" *_[/sup]:nasty:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 24, 2009)

I think you need to set up security cameras, so none of your bunny's take vacations, when someone visits.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 24, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I think you need to set up security cameras, so none of your bunny's take vacations, when someone visits.


Don't give her any ideas, Dave.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 26, 2009)

The Start of "Ringo's Hope" Rabbit Head-Tilt Sanctuary


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 1, 2009)

Getting ready for next year.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 1, 2009)

Montana... Look how many grids she takes...


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 1, 2009)

Nyx keeps telling Montana to be a diva bun so she can come live here and help Nyx keep all the other does in line...

So..when can I expect her??

You know she really wants to be a Texas bunny...right?

Theresa can even come along to make sure Montana behaves herself...


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 1, 2009)

Stretchy bunny. :biggrin2:

Your buns looked so cute in their costumes! :inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 1, 2009)

Peg and Nyx.....

No.

Thanks Kelli.


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 1, 2009)

Love the costumes on your cute bunnies! :inlove:



Montana is just gorgeous!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks April.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 9, 2009)

Gabriel is now Xavier Gabriel.


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 9, 2009)

Love the Pics!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 9, 2009)

*Thanx may take more real soon.*

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Love the Pics!!!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 9, 2009)

YIPPEEE!!!!


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 9, 2009)

I still think that Montana should've been named Texas...and moved here.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 9, 2009)

TinysMom wrote:


> I still think that Montana should've been named Texas...and moved here.



Nope she was destained for me. I have always been in love with Montana can't live there so a bunny named Montana hops into my life.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 9, 2009)

Kashi trying on her X-mas dress...












Her X-mas eve dress











Her winter jacket. This is not her winter play jacket. This is basic play and visit jacket.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 9, 2009)

Did you get those from the dollar bins at Target? If so, did they have any boy-ish ones? Sammy needs to dress up on Christmas Eve, as we are all going to Dad & Kelly's because Gram and my brother are coming out this year .


ETA: I forgot to say how stinkin' adorable Kashi looks :inlove:.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 9, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Did you get those from the dollar bins at Target? If so, did they have any boy-ish ones? Sammy needs to dress up on Christmas Eve, as we are all going to Dad & Kelly's because Gram and my brother are coming out this year .
> 
> 
> ETA: I forgot to say how stinkin' adorable Kashi looks :inlove:.




The dresses yes and yes toboy stuff. $5.00 total for both dresses. :biggrin2:

Thank you! I plan on taking better pictures during the holidays.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 30, 2009)

RIP SAMUEL ELIJAH My Skunk Boy My sweet little guinea pig


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 30, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> RIP SAMUEL ELIJAH My Skunk Boy My sweet little guinea pig



:hug2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 9, 2009)

How in less than one week did I lose three of our babies? Why? What did we do? I miss my babies.


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 9, 2009)

:bigtears:


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 31, 2009)

So this year is almost at an end what can I say, it has had its ups and downs. Many things have happened. 

We gained two new bunnies. Both for different reasons. Montana because we missed having a flemmie and the one that was meant to be finally entered our life. Than Gabriel who needed us and started our sanctuary for head-tilt bunnies. 

We also lost all three of our remaining guinea pigs in one week. That was one of the hardest blows I have ever had. It hurts like nothing ever has. Their ashes are ready to come home but honestly? I am not ready. Almost was but than life has a way of taking a crap on you and changing your mind, your heart and your soul.Something horrible happened this week in my family that really made that loss dim in comparison. No I won't discuss it very personal.

It is amazing allthat happened in one month but it did andI am honestly ready for it to end. Let this year end and the new year ring.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 2, 2010)

Here is to 2010 being a terrific year for you!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 30, 2010)

Year in parantheses is birth or gotcha year

January
9th 
Ringo's 5th Birthday (05)
14th
Connor's 4th Gotcha (06)
16th 
Elvis's 3rd Gotcha (07)

Bo 6th gotcha (Jan/Feb 04)

February
9th
Dallas's 4th Birthday (06)
21st 
Teresa's 4th Gotcha/Slash birthday she was about 1 when we got her so we say she will be 5yrs or 6yrs old.(06)

March 

1st

Montana 1st bday This is a guess she was young when the rescue found her in July

April 
1st 
Wyatt's 3rd gotcha (07)

May 

Jax 5th gotcha (05)

June 
22nd 
Apple's 2nd gotcha (08)

July
8th
Ringo's 5th gotcha (05)

August
1st
Kashi's 5th Bday (dog) (05)
Elvis's 4th birthday (count back when we got him and he would have been born around than.) (06)
9th
Wyatts 4th Birthday (06)

September
27th 
Kashi 5th Gotcha
30th
Rob 32nd Bday (hubby) (78)

October
1st
my 28th Bday (82)
My 5th Anniversary (married)(05)

26th
Gabriels 1st gotcha (09) / bday 2-3yrs old we are guessing due to when he came into the rescue and how long he had been sick.

November
21st
Apples 4th Bday (06)
23rd
Connors 5th Bday (05)
30th
Dallas's 4th Gotcha (06)

December
29th
Chibi's 3rd Gotcha / 5 or 6th Bday (07) 

Animals are or will be age next to their name.

Ringo 5
Connor 5
Teresa 5 or 6
Dallas 4
Elvis 4
Wyatt 4
Chibi 5 or 6
Apple 4
Montana 1
Gabriel 2 or 3
Bo 6 or 7
Jax 5 or 6
Kashi 5


----------

